# Covering ground this morning---9/1/15



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Met a buddy on the beach this morning to see if the specks or Reds had "thickened" up yet. It was slow at first and pretty discouraging. We did a good bit of walking but eventually found a couple small troughs with deep water. These holes were small but held a lot of fish and between the two spots and the two of us we beached 17 Specks, 2 Redfish and 1 Whiting. The Whiting actually ate a Rat-L-Trap which is a first for me. Most fish fell victim to the Unfair Rip N Slash. 

The action died off sharply once the tide starting pushing in. All of the fish were further out than typical and it took a very aggressive retrieve to get strikes. The bite was completely over by 8:00.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trout in hand and one hooked up behind it


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kept 8 for the fryer, released the rest.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report Chris!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Those specks look good and fat.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish (as usual).... I like the blue tail- don't they look nice when they're lit up? See you tomorrow! Got a couple reels for you to take care of


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good going on the fish. It's fun to have an occasional morning like that.


----------



## Versatile170 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice haul! Never really fish from the beach, what kind of conditions do you look for to have success fishing artificial from the beach? The Rip N Slash is my favorite!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can catch fish on artificials in most conditions but once its over 3' I rarely do just because its a pain.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Versatile170 said:


> Nice haul! Never really fish from the beach, what kind of conditions do you look for to have success fishing artificial from the beach? The Rip N Slash is my favorite!



look for troughs and washouts in the sandbars off the beach... they will hold fish typically...

Great Report Chris... Only gonna get better from here


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

alright Chris u did it to me. I must now set off in your direction and follow your footsteps your reports have told and motivated me enough to get back on the surf.... 

very good report, I took it as a motivational speech hahahahaha!!!! 

here I come, Im bringing the wade crew with me lets see if we can gather a little something somethin for a BBQ


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V. 

Is the Master of the inshore slam offshore!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Chris V.
> 
> Is the Master of the inshore slam offshore!!!!


 LOL!!! I do my best!


----------

